# FUN ? Trial



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in the morning PIKE & I go to Cedar Creek 4 a Fun Trial - conditions ! 15F inch of snow - 1/4inch ice - 1/2inch snow then 1/4 inch of ice & dusting of snow - 38 pups on priemum list & PIKE the only V ( as always ) cleaning a 20ga O/U & putting in a lighter gun lube - laying out my cloths - who said having a V is EASY ! - PIKE could care less - BIRD's in here - HUNT EM UP - the world becomes his !!!!!! if the camera works ? hope 2 have Pics - LOL almost !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org !!!!!!!- looking 4 global warming in the morning - LOL


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

We had eleven inches in a day or so, followed by -15 degree weather. Talk about a pain in the butt.  
Im worried about the quail here finding feed. We may go dump some milo in on our training grounds to help the little guys out.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Back home - PIKE did very VVell - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - please note - if PIKE liked having his picture taken - front right paw would V up - back 2 the pointing board !!!!!!LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Org - PIKE was out of the 12ac field in under 10 min - good 4 3rd place - he pinned his 3 birds - the ice on the food plots made it hard 4 the birds 2 get up - some members do not think set birds r not close 2 wild birds - PIKE has no idea - they are just birds - TRIAL or WILD - hunt him the same way - the differance on WILD I try to put him in cover that holds birds - after 5yrs of hunting over him - PIKE knows the cover 2 hunt - as always - a great or bad performance - PIKE gets a VVell done from ME !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

To the dogs, birds are birds.
I do try and run mine on wild every opportunity I get.
Wild do not handle the pressure that the released ones will.
They flush if a dog tries to crowd them, instead of pointing at first scent. Mine busted a few coveys learning this, when I first started running them on wild birds. 

REM is right, a experienced dog will by pass areas that don't normally hold birds, and check out terrain that the birds like.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
I like to watch trials and hunt test.
For those who have never been, it just may change your thinking on what a good hunting dog is.
You maybe surprised that your dog could compete and place at these events. Or see areas that you and your pup need to work on.
I love watching a dog put down a good run, it doesn't matter which breed it is. If they have style and outstanding bird work, I'm going to be watching.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - went 2 UFTA because this is how he hunts - Still like AKC hunt & field trials - 4 PIKE the trip 2 the bird field was 2 much 2 handle - with bird build up - he spent most of his time pointing birds that did not count - the right answer is simple !!!!!!!!! put your pup on BIRDS !!!!! this always VVorks !!!!!!!


----------

